# How to break in tall boots behind knee?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I am unfortunately having a similar problem with my Ariat tall boots. I think that if they won't drop you're unfortunately stuck taking them to a cobbler to remove the extra height behind the knee. Or at least that's what I think I need to do- even if it's broken in the extra leather will still be there being uncomfortable and inconvenient...


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

That's what I had to do ^. I had a shoemaker cut them down for me eventually. However, in the meantime, what I did was condition them every day and really massage and work it into the leather, bend it, etc. Cheap dish sponges from the dollar store between your leg and the boot to cushion it a bit helps a ton, also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel for you! My daughter had those Ariats that pinched the back of her knee and were tight above the ankle as well. At a show, (me & her are the same shoe size), she begged me to trade boots, mine were comfy, old but in perfect shape, I despise anything that hurt my feet. Being the good mom, I traded. I hated those Ariats instruments of torture! No matter what I did they blistered me, worst was behind the calf, didn't think about the shoemaker lowering them but they were uncomfortable all over. I stood in a bucket of hot water with them, flexed on steps, knelt, used every kind of leather conditioner I could find, nothing made them comfortable. I gave them back to her & told her to give them to someone she hated! I bought another pair, Dublins, aaaaah, comfort once more. After that I will never ever buy or trade boots unless I try them on first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ne0n Zero said:


> That's what I had to do ^. I had a shoemaker cut them down for me eventually. However, in the meantime, what I did was condition them every day and really massage and work it into the leather, bend it, etc. Cheap dish sponges from the dollar store between your leg and the boot to cushion it a bit helps a ton, also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did yours have zippers? I love my tall boots so much, zippers included, but I've been hesitant to take them to a boot guy because I'm not sure how they would handle the zipper situation. I know that there are some good ones that can do anything with a pair of boots, but I don't want the zipper/snap at the top to be compromised! Can they reattach the snap at a lower point after they cut down the boot?

Ugh, I just need to finally take them and have the guy look at them himself!!


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

Zipped tall boots don't drop. Or they shouldn't, because it'll just reduce the life of the zips.

And having them cut down and re-zipped is usually uneconomic unless a cobbler has just the right equipment, simply because of the way they're made


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine are zippered (Ariats) and they were cut, handled it just fine. Although I will admit, I had really bad luck with them from the getgo. The snaps came off of both at the top of the zipper, the zipper broke on one of them - all before I had them cut down actually, and yes they did drop somewhat also before I had to have them cut. 

I am not the nicest person to expensive boots though and treated them like paddock boots.. wore them everywhere, every time I rode, etc. They have wear holes in the sides by my toes, but they are the most comfortable shoes I own now. I adore them and since I don't plan on ever showing in English anything again, I'm going to see if my love's stepdad can patch them somehow.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ne0n Zero said:


> Mine are zippered (Ariats) and they were cut, handled it just fine. Although I will admit, I had really bad luck with them from the getgo. The snaps came off of both at the top of the zipper, the zipper broke on one of them - all before I had them cut down actually, and yes they did drop somewhat also before I had to have them cut.
> 
> I am not the nicest person to expensive boots though and treated them like paddock boots.. wore them everywhere, every time I rode, etc. They have wear holes in the sides by my toes, but they are the most comfortable shoes I own now. I adore them and since I don't plan on ever showing in English anything again, I'm going to see if my love's stepdad can patch them somehow.


Do you mind sharing how much the cost was? I guess it'll vary widely from place to place, but I'm curious.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh god, if I remembered I would be more than happy to share. I was a young teen at the time and my mom took them to a local shoe repair store in Cincinnati where we lived and had it done. I will ask her next time we talk and see if she remembers a ballpark, but I doubt she will. I'm sorry! :<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

I had a pair of Ariat zippered boots and they dropped a ton - several inches.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ne0n Zero said:


> Oh god, if I remembered I would be more than happy to share. I was a young teen at the time and my mom took them to a local shoe repair store in Cincinnati where we lived and had it done. I will ask her next time we talk and see if she remembers a ballpark, but I doubt she will. I'm sorry! :<
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's ok- I'm sure the price varies enormously based on location!



plomme said:


> I had a pair of Ariat zippered boots and they dropped a ton - several inches.


See, that's what I was told would happen by the sizing chart (they gave a guide for both zippered and non-zippered boots), and while they did drop a bit it was nowhere near the few extra inches they said to add to your size!


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> See, that's what I was told would happen by the sizing chart (they gave a guide for both zippered and non-zippered boots), and while they did drop a bit it was nowhere near the few extra inches they said to add to your size!


How long have you had them?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

plomme said:


> How long have you had them?


In total about 7 years. I haven't ridden in them much since high school, but rode in them regularly in those three years. I highly doubt that they'll drop any more :?


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> In total about 7 years. I haven't ridden in them much since high school, but rode in them regularly in those three years. I highly doubt that they'll drop any more :?


That's crazy! I swear mine dropped like 4"


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

plomme said:


> That's crazy! I swear mine dropped like 4"


Not mine!! They did drop some, but only an inch or so, and not in the back where the zippers are.

In more relevant news, I finally broke down and took my boots to the cobbler to be shortened today. I asked my mom if she knew of anyone in the area, and she recommended the place where my dad gets his shoes resoled. Took them in, showed the guy how much I wanted taken off, and he said they'll be ready in a week. He says that they won't have to be rezipped, the snap can be easily mounted in the new location, and that the overall appearance of the boot will be the same. It only cost $30 too, so more affordable than I was expecting! I pick them up next Thursday, so I'll let you know what the final result looks like. Call around and see who you can find in your area!


----------

